# the green liquid??????



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Getting on his face? Touching it? He's probably lunching it on a dare. This thread is the result of a paranoid afterthought.:cheesygri 

Bob


----------



## 1grnlwn (Feb 13, 2005)

My vote is wire pulling lubricant. A version of liguid soap. Our's is yellow though.


----------



## Romex Racer (Mar 5, 2005)

Does it taste good or bad? That could be a clue.


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

Welcome Racer. They never answered back so we can only assume it was a fatal error on their part!!


----------



## MasterStrokes (Feb 26, 2005)

Electricmanscot said:


> Whay the heck are you getting it on your face? And if you don't know what it is whay are you touching it?


LOL I can picture it.

While talking to my landlord one day we noticed his little dog by the barn, chewing on something, flipping it in the air and then rolling around on it like gold had been found. A closer look revealed a mouse that had been dead for days. 

Not 5 minutes later my landlords sitting on the porch with the dog his lap letting it lick his lips.  I don’t know about some people.


----------



## mdcorreia (May 21, 2006)

I have seen that green liquid inside junction boxes in the basement and sometimes comes out of receptacles. It was coming from inside the romex cable. Must be moisture with oxidation and the mixture of the cable covering color - bluish -green.


----------



## gjbspark (Dec 24, 2008)

*gjbspark*

hi all
this green stuff is chemical breakdown residue,
that is to say the cable,s insulation is chemically breaking down.
cable manufacturers say "rewire urgent"
happy christmas :thumbsup:


----------

